# Has anybody done home insemination? Could you offer any advice?



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

My partner and I are looking for advice from anybody who has done home insemination.

We have been trying via natural IUI at Manchester Fertility, all my partners test results are clear and everything looks promising so there is no medical reason why it won't work, we just haven't been lucky enough yet.

We don't want to give up but we are looking into other options as the cost is mounting up and we really can't afford to keep trying at the clinic.

We are now considering home insemination and we would welcome any advice on where to start and how to go about this. We would also like to know where we stand legally as both being parents on the birth certificate if we are successful?

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Molly1, I can't help with your questions, but it would probably be useful to post your query on the LGBT and / or single women's boards as there will be individuals who will have experience of self insem.  Regarding your query about legal status, have a read of the ask a lawyer board as this has been addressed several times.  


Good luck.


A-Mx


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi! Me and my partner have been trying to concieve via home inseminations for almost three years now. It's an easy enough process. We have had success once but unfortunately lost the baby
With regards to the birth certificate, as long as you are married/civil partnered at the time of conception you will both be able to be on there.


----------



## Starfish78 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Molly1

We had success with AI at home - I dont check the forum much these days but feel to PM me if you want to ask anything, I'm not sure what advice to give but be happy to outline how we did (?! unless tmi!). 

All the best
Starfish


----------

